

Lucene wins - jgeewax
http://svn.apache.org/viewvc?view=revision&revision=1000000

======
babo
The 1,000,000th commit at Apache is on Lucene, just check the source of the
link:
[http://svn.apache.org/viewvc?view=revision&revision=1000...](http://svn.apache.org/viewvc?view=revision&revision=1000000)

------
mikeklaas
Lucene's lucky that Solr merged with them :)

-former Solr committer

------
bdwalter
What has lucene won?

~~~
msbmsb
Referring to this, evidently:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/dhc0d/apache_sv...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/dhc0d/apache_svn_will_reach_one_million_commits_very/)

1,000,000th commit on Apache SVN done by the Lucene project.

------
sammyo
Is 'commit count' the new 'lines of code' metric?

~~~
someone_here
No, it's the new karma points.

------
samgranieri
the title should be Lucene should be the 1,000,000th commit on the apache svn
repo

------
jojopotato
Context?

